# Forum Software Hints



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thought I would start this thread for everyone to share hints on using some of the features of this sofware.

The first features I would like to mention are the notification and privacy options. Be sure to check them out at the below link. There are a few that are really nice including a setting where the software will send you an e-mail when someone quotes you in a post. The default options may not be of your liking so this is a great place to really customize your preferences.

http://www.iptvconnection.com/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=core&area=notifications


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Did you know that you can attach documents during personal conversations? It's true. When you are having a personal conversation (Private Message), you can attach documents if necessary to share them with others in private. 

Speaking of personal conversations, you have the ability to invite others into your conversation by simply clicking the "Add" icon. Having this feature alleviates the need to forward private messages. Simply invite them in!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

If you would like to see new posts since your last visit, simply click the "View New Content" link on the upper right corner of the screen. Once in that screen, you can select a time frame on how far back you want to see new posts (located on the left).

If you are accustom to VBulletin's "New Posts" feature, this is great alternative (and better in my opinion).

There are also other great options on the "View New Content" screen. See if you can find what I like to call an Easter egg. It's an icon that lets you preview a topic first before actually going to the topic. Pretty cool stuff. Let me know if you find it.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Doesn't appear until you hover over the area though.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris, their seems to be a problem with the forum button on the right side of your home page under 
* Site Navigation. It just refreshes the home page over and over, I thought maybe the forum was down, then I noticed at the top left of your home page another forum button which does work because I'm able to post this. I hope it's an easy fix, Thanks Rich*


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

HarpoonIPA said:


> Chris, their seems to be a problem with the forum button on the right side of your home page under
> * Site Navigation. It just refreshes the home page over and over, I thought maybe the forum was down, then I noticed at the top left of your home page another forum button which does work because I'm able to post this. I hope it's an easy fix, Thanks Rich*


Thanks for the heads up. It should be working now.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Thanks for the heads up. It should be working now.


Great job, you fixed it
Thanks, Rich


----------

